# Sondagens meteoPT.com



## AnDré (21 Jul 2010 às 17:59)

Serve o presente tópico para dar a conhecer os resultados das diversas sondagens que vamos fazendo ao longo do ano.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​

*RANKING SONDAGENS 2007
meteopt.com​*

*
1. Temperatura máxima Julho/2007*
Resposta: 44,0ºC, Amareleja, dia 29.
Vencedores: [>= 44ºC] - mocha


*2. Temperatura máxima Agosto/2007*
Resposta: 42,0ºC, Amareleja, dia 4.
Vencedores: [>= 42 e <43ºC] - algarvio1980, Brigantia, chechu, Mago, MiguelMinhoto, Rogério Martins
*

3. Temperatura Mínima no mês de Outubro*
Resposta: -1,4ºC, Lamas de Mouro, dia 22.
Vencedores: [>= -3ºC e < 0ºC] - algarvio1980, Brigantia, Dan, Daniel Vilão, Fil, HotSpot, jPdF, Mário Barros, mocha, Relâmpago, Skizzo


*4. Temperatura Mínima no mês de Novembro 2007 *
Resposta: -10,9ºC, Mirandela, dia 18.
Vencedores: [< -6ºC] - Mocha
*

5. Temperatura Mínima no mês de Dezembro 2007*
Resposta: -9.0 °C em Miranda do Douro, dia 17
Vencedores: [>= -10ºC e < -8ºC] - AnDré, fsl, João Soares, jPdF, MSantos, nuno165, olheiro



---------------------------------

*CLASSIFICAÇÃO*
(>= 2 sondagens ganhas)


----------



## AnDré (21 Jul 2010 às 18:16)

*RANKING SONDAGENS 2008
meteopt.com*​

*1.* Temperatura Mínima no Mês de Janeiro 2008
Resposta: -3,1ºC, Bragança dia 31. Synops Ogimet. Sem dados do IM.
Vencedores: [>= -4ºC e < -2ºC] - Costa


*2.* Temperatura Mínima Mês de Fevereiro 2008
Resposta: - 1,1ºC, Bragança, dia 11. Synops Ogimet. Sem dados do IM.
Sem vencedores!


*3. *Temperatura Máxima no Mês de Fevereiro 2008
Resposta: 25°C, Ponta do Sol, Madeira, dia 7.
Vencedores: [>= 25ºC e < 26ºC] - Blizzard, Brigantia, dgstorm, fsl, Gerofil, henriquesillva, HotSpot, iceworld, João Soares, jpmartins, meteo, Minho, MSantos, Rog, Skizzo, T-Storm, Thomar, vitamos


*4. *Precipitação Máxima Acumulada - Fevereiro de 2008
Resposta: 202mm, São Julião do Tojal.
Vencedores: [201 e 225 mm] - grandeurso, João Soares, Thomar


*5.* Temperatura Máxima no Mês de Março 2008
Resposta: 24,6 °C em Beja, dia 14
Vencedores: [<25ºC] - Minho


*6.* Temperatura Mínima no Mês de Março 2008
Resposta: -5,5ºC, Penhas Douradas, dia 23.
Vencedores: [< -3ºC] - algarvio1980, AnDré, Dan, Daniel Vilão, Fil, Gerofil, Gilmet, iceworld, jpmartins, Mário Barros, Paulo H, Skizzo, T-Storm, Thomar, Vince, vitamos


*7.* Quantidade Máxima de Precipitação do Mês de Março de 2008
Resposta: 207mm, Portelinha
Vencedores: [>= 125mm] - AnDré


*8.* Pressão mais baixa registada entre 7 e 10 de Abril?
Resposta: 988hPa, Ponta Delgada e Santa Maria, dia 8.
Vencedores: [> 985 e <= 990] - algarvio1980, Brigantia, Dan, dgstorm, filipept, fsl, Gilmet, henriquesillva, jpmartins, Mário Barros, Minho, Paulo H, StormFairy


*9.* Quantidade Temperatura Máxima no mês de Junho de 2008
Resposta: 40,1ºC Amareleja às 16h UTC do dia 27.
Vencedores: [>= 38ºC] - Aurélio, Dan, mirones, mocha, vitamos


*10.* Precipitação mensal máxima em Portugal em Junho
Resposta: 81mm, Horta
Vencedores: [>= 80mm e < 100mm] - Zoelae


*11.* Temperatura Máxima no mês de Julho de 2008
Resposta:  40,9ºC, Alvega, dia 18.
Vencedores: [>= 40,0ºC e <= 40,9ºC] - Brigantia, fsl, redragon


*12.* Visita ao Poceirão, temperatura máxima dia 3 de Agosto de 2008
Resposta: 40,2ºC
Vencedores: [>=40ºC e <41 ºC] - Dan, henriquesillva, miguel, Vince


*13.* Temperatura Máxima no mês de Agosto de 2008
Resposta: 40,5ºC, Amareleja.
Sem vencedores!


*14.* Temperatura Máxima no mês de Setembro de 2008
Resposta:  [>= 34,0ºC e <= 34,9ºC], Amareleja dia 15. Através dos gráficos diários.
Vencedores: *Dave*, AnDré, fsl, João Dias, jpmartins, Paulo H, psm, rbsmr, Rog, vitamos


*15.* Temperatura mínima desta noite e madrugada (21/22 Out)
Resposta:  [> 1,0ºC e <= 1,5ºC], Penhas Douradas. (Gráfico horário)
Vencedores: Dan, licinio


*16.* Temperatura Mínima no mês de Outubro 2008
Resposta: [-2,9ºC a -2,0ºC], Lamas de Mouro. (Gráfico diário)
Vencedores: Dan, Gilmet, iceworld, Manuel Brito, miguel, Rog, Thomar


*17.* Visita ao Poceirão II – Temperatura às 22h do dia 21 de Novembro.
Resposta: 6,2ºC
Vencedores: Dan, HotSpot, João Dias


*18.* Temperatura Mínima no mês de Dezembro 2008
Resposta: -5,8ºC, Bragança, dia 26. (Relatório mensal do IM)
Vencedores: [-5,9ºC a -5,0ºC] - Paulo H, Santos


*19.* Precipitação máxima em Portugal no mês de Dezembro 2008
Resposta: 217mm, Cabril.
Vencedores: [> 160 mm] - algarvio1980, Almeida, AnDré, Dan, Daniel Vilão, Fil, Gerofil, Gilmet, João Soares, Lightning, Mário Barros, psm, Rog, vitamos, Zoelae


---------------------------------

*CLASSIFICAÇÃO*
(>= 4 sondagens ganhas)


----------



## AnDré (21 Jul 2010 às 18:42)

*RANKING SONDAGENS 2009
meteopt.com​*


*1.* Temperatura Mínima Lisboa (Entrada fria 5-11 Janeiro 2009)
Resposta: -0,4ºC – Gago Coutinho, Lisboa.
Vencedores: [>= -1ºC e < 0ºC ] - HotSpot, Luis França, miguel, ppereira, raposo_744


*2.* Temperatura mínima Porto (Entrada fria 5-11 Janeiro 2009)
Resposta: -1,6ºC – P.Rubras, Porto.
Vencedores: [>= 0ºC e < 1ºC ] - ajrebelo, Aristocrata, Gilmet, jpmartins, miguel, nimboestrato, Paulo H, ppereira, thunderboy


*3.* Temperatura Mínima Faro (Entrada fria 5-11 Janeiro 2009)
Resposta: 0,2ºC – Faro, Aeroporto
Vencedores: [> = -2ºC e < -1ºC] - Fabio_R_21


*4.* Temperatura Mínima no mês de Janeiro 2009	
Resposta: -8,5ºC – Bragança e Penhas Douradas, dia 10/01
Vencedores: [-8,9ºC a -8,0ºC] - *Dave*, ac_cernax, AnDré, bewild, Fabio_R_21, Jodamensil


*5.* Qual a velocidade média do vento mais alta entre os dias 28 Jan/2 Fev 2009
Resposta: A partir dos gráficos horários.
Vencedores: [70,1 km/h - 80 km/h] - ac_cernax, algarvio1980, AnDré, bewild, Dan, Gale, Gilmet, iceworld, Roque, Saul Monteiro, Thomar, Tyna, vitamos


*6.* Precipitação máxima no dia 1 de Fevereiro 2009 em Portugal
Resposta: 50,1mm - Castelo Branco.
Vencedores: [40,1 mm a 60 mm] - Agreste, kikofra, mauro miranda, Roque


*7.* Pressão Atmosférica mínima entre os dias 28 Jan/2 Fev 2009
Resposta: 981,7hPa no Cabo Carvoeiro.
Vencedores: [980,0 hPa - 983,9 hPa] - Acardoso, amarusp, barbarinu, Henrique, Lightning, 


*8.* Precipitação máxima em Portugal no mês de Janeiro 2009
Resposta: 379mm - Penhas Douradas e Castelo Burgães/Vale de Cambra.
Vencedores: [350,1 mm a 400 mm] – Ninguém acertou!


*9.* Temperatura Mínima no mês de Março 2009
Resposta: ~-4,8ºC - Carrazeda de Ansiães, dia 30. (Gráficos)
Vencedores: [-5,9ºC a -4,0ºC] - AnDré, Brigantia, Dan, DRC, iceworld, Jorge_scp, meteo, miguel, mr. phillip, MSantos, Rog, thunderboy


*10.* Temperatura Mínima no mês de Fevereiro 2009
Resposta: 4,9ºC, Penhas Douradas
Vencedores: [-4,9ºC a -4,0ºC] – Ninguém acertou!


*11.* Precipitação máxima em Portugal no mês de Fevereiro 2009 
Resposta: 151 mm em Castº.Burgães/V.Cambra
Vencedores: [150,1 mm a 200 mm] - Minho, MSantos, vitamos


*12. *Temperatura Máxima no mês de Março 2009
Resposta: 29,9ºC – Álcacer do Sal (Barrosinha), dia 27.
Vencedores: [>= 27,0ºC]  - Dan, fsl, Gilmet, meteo, Snifa, thunderboy, Veterano, vinc7e


*13.* Precipitação máxima no mês de Março de 2009
Resposta: 74,0mm – Lamas de Mouro
Vencedores: [50,1 mm a 75 mm] - fsl, Mário Barros


*14.* Precipitação máxima no mês de Abril de 2009 
Resposta: 152,3mm – Lamas de Mouro
Vencedores: [150,1 mm a 200 mm] - AnDré, thunderboy

*
15.* Temperatura Máxima no mês de Abril 2009
Resposta: 30,0ºC – Alcácer do Sal (Barrosinha)
Vencedores: [29,5ºC a 30,9ºC] - Dan, David sf, kikofra, MSantos, vitamos


*16. *Qual a Temperatura Máxima registada no mês de Maio de 2009
Resposta: 37,6ºC – Coruche
Vencedores: [37,0ºC a 37,9ºC] - algarvio1980, meteo, Skizzo


*17.* Qual a Precipitação máxima no mês de Maio de 2009
Resposta: 95,6mm em Lamas de Mouro 
Vencedores: [75,1 mm a 100 mm] - algarvio1980, AnDré, ferreirinha47, Fil, fsl, Gilmet, joseoliveira, meteo, MSantos, Rog


*18.* Temperatura Máxima no mês de Junho 2009
Resposta: 41,3ºC - Amareleja.
Vencedores: [41,0ºC a 41,9ºC] - AnDré, iceworld, Roque, Snifa, Thomar, vitamos


*19.* Temperatura Máxima no mês de Agosto de 2009
Resposta: 41,6ºC - Amareleja
Vencedores: [41,0ºC a 41,9ºC] - Bgc, Dan, David sf, Gilmet, meteo, MSantos, Rog, thunderboy, Veterano

*
20.* Temperatura Máxima no mês de Setembro de 2009
Resposta: 39,0ºC a 40,9ºC – Alvega
Vencedores: AnDré, David sf, Gilmet, N_Fig, Pedro, Rog, Veterano


*21.* Temperatura Mínima no mês de Setembro de 2009
Resposta: [3,0ºC a 3,9ºC] - Montalegre, dia 17. (Através dos gráficos diários)
Vencedores: Daniel Vilão, David sf, F_R, joseoliveira, kikofra, Kispo, Kraliv, mr. phillip


*22.* Precipitação máxima no mês de Setembro de 2009
Resposta: 77mm em Neves Corvo.
Vencedores: [75,1mm a 100 mm] - ac_cernax, João Soares, Rog, T-Storm, vitamos


*23.* Precipitação máxima em Outubro de 2009
Resposta: 267mm em Lamas de Mouro, mas mais no Areeiro.
Vencedores: [=> 225,1 mm] - AnDré, Chingula, Dan, Fil, N_Fig, Rog, thunderboy, Veterano 

*
24.* Temperatura Máxima em Outubro de 2009
Resposta: [=>32,1ºC] – “n” estações.
Vencedores: AnDré, Dan, N_Fig, Pedro, Skizzo, thunderboy, Veterano, vitamos


*25.* Temperatura Mínima em Outubro de 2009
Resposta: -1,0ºC a -0,1ºC – Miranda do Douro. (Dados gráficos)
Vencedores: David sf, Fil, meteo, mr. phillip, MSantos, Pedro, Snifa


*26.* Precipitação máxima em 24h em Outubro de 2009
Resposta: => 100,1 mm – Pico do Areeiro.
Vencedores: N_Fig


*27.* Temperatura Máxima no mês de Novembro de 2009
Resposta: 28,6ºC, Faro
Vencedores: Diogo Miguel, Gilmet, mr. phillip


*28. *Precipitação máxima em Novembro de 2009
Resposta: 373mm – Lamas de Mouro
Vencedores: Daniel Vilão, Gilmet, Lousano, |Ciclone|


*29. *Temperatura Mínima em Novembro de 2009
Resposta: -3,0ºC a -2,1ºC, Lamas de Mouro
Vencedores: algarvio1980, Mário Barros


*30.* Temperatura Mínima em Dezembro de 2009
Resposta: -10,0ºC a -9,1ºC, Sabugal
Vencedores: João Soares, Lisboa001, miguel, teles, |Ciclone|


*31.* Precipitação máxima em Dezembro de 2009
Resposta: 1102,9mm – Areeiro; 613mm - Montalegre
Vencedores: algarvio1980, Skizzo, trovoadas, Veterano


---------------------------------

*CLASSIFICAÇÃO*
(>= 4 sondagens ganhas)


----------



## AnDré (21 Jul 2010 às 19:15)

*RANKING SONDAGENS 2010
meteopt.com*​


*1.* (I) - *Temperatura Mínima em Janeiro de 2010*
Resposta: -8,3ºC, Lamas de Mouro, dia 9.
Vencedores: [-9,0ºC a -8,1ºC] - JazCrazy, jPdF, Mário Barros, snmds, vitamos


*2.* (II) - Precipitação máxima em Janeiro de 2010
Resposta: 389mm, Cabril.
Vencedores: [360,1mm a 400mm] - Fil, Gilmet, iceworld


*3.* (I) - Temperatura Mínima em Fevereiro de 2010
Resposta: -8,5ºC, Penhas Douradas, dia 13-
Vencedores: [-9,0ºC a -8,1ºC] - ac_cernax, iceworld, João Soares, meteo, mr. phillip


*4.* (II) - Precipitação máxima em Fevereiro de 2010
Resposta: 1379,1mm, Areeiro, Madeira.
Vencedores: [= > 600,1 mm] - algarvio1980, AnDré, Rog, Vince


*5.* (I) - Temperatura Mínima em Março de 2010
Resposta: -7,0ºC, Penhas Douradas, dia 9.
Vencedores: [-7,0ºC a -6,1ºC] - David sf, Gilmet, JFPT, kikofra, mr. phillip, squidward, thunderboy, Veterano, Z13


*6.* (II) - Precipitação máxima em Março de 2010
Resposta: 308,9mm, São Miguel – Açores.
Vencedores: [280,1mm a 320mm] - Dan, kikofra, miguel, MSantos, N_Fig


*7.* (I) - Temperatura Mínima em Abril de 2010
Resposta: -2,4ºC, Penhas Douradas, dia 4.
Vencedores: [-3,0ºC a -2,1ºC] - actioman, ac_cernax, dahon, Daniel Vilão, David sf, mr. phillip, MSantos, Skizzo, vinc7e, Z13


*8. *(II) - Temperatura Máxima no mês de Abril de 2010
Resposta:  33,0ºC em Coimbra/Bencanta, dia 29.
Vencedores: [33,0ºC a 33,9ºC] - miguel, Veterano, vinc7e


*9. *(III) - Precipitação máxima em Abril de 2010
Resposta: 215mm, Penhas Douradas.
Vencedores: [200,1mm a 240mm] - Chasing Thunder, Dan, Roque, Skizzo, Z13

*
10.* (I)-  Precipitação máxima em Maio de 2010
Resposta: 304mm, Flores (Synops – Ogimet)
Vencedores: [280,1mm a 320mm] - JFPT, vitamos


*11. *(II) - Temperatura Mínima em Maio de 2010
Resposta: -2,1ºC, Penhas Douradas, dia 5.
Vencedores: [-3,0ºC a -2,1ºC] - AnDré, Veterano


*12.* (III) - Temperatura Máxima no mês de Maio de 2010
Resposta: [37,0ºC a 37,9ºC] – Amareleja, gráficos horários.
Vencedores: andres, meteo


*13.* (I) - Temperatura Máxima no mês de Junho de 2010
Resposta: [39,0ºC a 39,9ºC] – Grafismo (+-39ºC), Amareleja.
Vencedores: algarvio1980, David sf, MSantos


*14.* (II) - Precipitação máxima em Junho de 2010
Resposta: 115,7mm, Portelinha 
Vencedores: [100,1mm a 120,0mm] - Mário Barros, vitamos


*15.* (I) - Temperatura Máxima no mês de Julho de 2010
Resposta: 43,0ºC, Coruche, dia 5.
Vencedores: [43,0 a 43,9ºC] - Chasing Thunder, dahon, Gilmet, miguel, mr. phillip, Roque, Skizzo, Snifa, stormy, tiaguh7, vitamos


*16. *(II) - Precipitação máxima em Julho de 2010
Resposta: 43,9mm, S.Miguel/Nordeste
Vencedores: [40,1mm a 60,0mm] - algarvio1980, mr. phillip, Roque.


*17.* (I) - Temperatura Máxima no mês de Agosto de 2010
Resposta: 42,3ºC, Amareleja, dia 11.
Vencedores: [42,0 a 42,9ºC] - AnDré, Chasing Thunder, joseoliveira, meteo, Vince


*18.* (II) - Precipitação máxima em Agosto de 2010
Resposta: 169,3mm, Flores
Vencedores: [160,1mm a 180,0mm] – Sem vencedores!!


*19.* (I) - Temperatura Máxima em Setembro de 2010
Resposta: 39,5ºC, Amareleja, dia 15.
[39,0 a 39,9ºC] – ac_cernax, andres, Diogo Miguel, Fil, F_R, Mário Barros, miguel, Minho, MSantos, Paulo H, Veterano


*20.* (II) - Precipitação máxima em Setembro de 2010
Resposta: 64mm, Santa Comba Dão
[40,1mm a 80,0mm] – Chasing Thunder, SpiderVV, Teles


*21.* (III) - Temperatura Mínima em Setembro de 2010
Resposta: ~1,1ºC (gráficos diários)  – Lamas de Mouro, dia 29.
[1,9 a 1,0ºC] – João Soares, meteo, miguel, Minho


*22.* (IV) - Precipitação máx. em 24h em Setembro 2010
Resposta: Santa Maria com 39mm das 6h utc do dia 29 às 6h utc do dia 30.
[30,0mm a 39,9mm] – andres, Dan, Fil, Minho, MSantos, SpiderVV, Teles, vitamos, Z13


*23.* (I) - Temperatura Mínima em Outubro de 2010
Resposta: -1,0ºC, Lamas de Mouro, dia 20.
[-0,1ºC a -1,0ºC] – amarusp


*24.* (II) - Temperatura Máxima em Outubro de 2010
Resposta: 31,7ºC, São Vicente (Madeira), dia 3.
[31,0ºC a 31,9ºC] - AnDré, andres, Chasing Thunder, Thomar, Veterano


*25.* (III) - Precipitação máxima em Outubro de 2010
Resposta: 456,7mm, Areeiro, Madeira
[440,1mm a 480,0mm] – Ninguém acertou!


*26.* (IV) - Precipitação máx. em 24h em Outubro 2010
Resposta: = > 110,0 mm; várias localidades. Lamas de Mouro > 160mm.
[= > 110,0 mm] – algarvio1980, dahon


*27.* Precipitação em Faro, de 29/10 a 1/11
Resposta: 2,7mm.
Intervalo vencedor: <= 3,0mm. Ninguém acertou.


*28.* (I) - Temperatura Mínima em Novembro de 2010
Resposta: -7,2ºC, Miranda do Douro, dia 29.
[-7,1ºC a -8,0ºC] - Gil_Algarvio, Mário Barros, mr. phillip, SpiderVV, Veterano


*29.* (II) Temperatura Máxima em Novembro de 2010
Resposta: 28,6ºC, Funchal, dia 5. No mesmo dia, 28,2ºC no Porto (S.Pilar).
Sondagem sem vencedores!


*30.* (III) - Precipitação máxima em Novembro de 2010
Resposta: 466,6mm - Bica da Cana, Madeira.
[450,1mm a 500,0mm] - meteo, vitamos

*
31.* (IV) - Precipitação máx. em 24h em Novembro de 2010
Resposta: 185,2mm – Areeiro, Madeira, dia 26.
Sondagem sem vencedores!


*32.* Temperatura mínima aos 500hPa na sondagem de Lisboa (Domingo 28 Nov a Sábado 4 Dez)
	Resposta: -27.5ºC.
	Sondagem sem vencedores!


*33.* (I) Temperatura Mínima em Dezembro de 2010
	Resposta: 8,1ºC a -10,0ºC, Miranda do Douro, dia 17.
	Vencedores: ac_cernax, Aristocrata, Brigantia, Chasing Thunder, dahon, Dan, Fil, Gilmet, Golden Fields, Hazores, João Soares, jPdF, meteo, mirones, MSantos, NunoBrito, Pedro, Snifa, Veterano, vinc7e, vitamos, Z13


*34.* (II) Precipitação máxima em Dezembro de 2010
	Resposta: 1064,5mm – Areeiro, Madeira.
	Vencedores: algarvio1980, AnDré, Aurélio, dahon, Dan, João Soares, meteo, vinc7e, vitamos


------------------------------------------


*CLASSIFICAÇÃO*
(>= 5 sondagens ganhas)






(Última actualização: 20 de Janeiro de 2011)​


----------



## AnDré (14 Mar 2011 às 15:38)

*RANKING SONDAGENS 2011
meteopt.com*​


*1.* (I) - Temperatura Mínima em Janeiro de 2011
Resposta: -8,0ºC – Penhas Douradas, dia 23
[-6,1ºC a -8,0ºC] - AnDré, Dan, F_R, Mário Barros, squidward, tiaguh7, vitamos


*2.* (II) - Precipitação máxima em Janeiro de 2011
Resposta: 799,2mm – Areeiro.
>=600,1mm - AnDré, Dan, Hazores, MSantos


*3.* (I) - Temperatura Mínima em Fevereiro de 2011
Resposta: -6,5ºC – Miranda do Douro, dia 2.
[-6,1ºC a -8,0ºC] - 4ESTAÇÕES, ac_cernax, AnDré, dahon, Gil_Algarvio, Hazores, Meteo Caldas, miguel, Minho, mr. phillip, MSantos, Norther, N_Fig, stormy, vitamos


*4.* (II) - Precipitação máxima em Fevereiro de 2011
Resposta: 225,3mm - Castelo Burgães (distrito de Aveiro)
200,1mm a 250,0mm - ac_cernax, adoroaneve, Mário Barros, Pedro.


*5.* (I) - Temperatura Mínima em Março de 2011
Resposta: -5,0ºC nas Penhas Douradas no dia 4.
[-4,1ºC a -6,0ºC] - ac_cernax, algarvio1980, amarusp, ampa62, AnDré, andres, Aristocrata, Chasing Thunder, Dan, David sf, DRC, Geiras, Gilmet, JoãoPT, meteo, SpiderVV, stormy, Veterano, vitamos, ]ToRnAdO[


*6. *(II) - Temperatura Máxima no mês de Março de 2011
Resposta:  ~27,8ºC, Álcacer do Sal, dia 30. (Ver gráfico)
[26,1ºC a 28,0ºC] - ac_cernax, aikkoset, ALBIMETEO, algarvio1980, amarusp, João Soares, Mário Barros, meteo, Roque, stormy


*7.* (III) - Precipitação máxima em Março de 2011
Resposta: 355,7mm - Bica da Cana.
350,1mm a 400,0mm - algarvio1980, Gil_Algarvio, Hazores, João Soares, SpiderVV, vitamos


*8.* (I) - Temperatura Mínima em Abril de 2011
Resposta: -0,3ºC, Bica da Cana, dia 3.
[-0,1ºC a -2,0ºC] - ac_cernax, aikkoset, ecobcg, Geiras, Gil_Algarvio, iceworld, joseoliveira, Mário Barros, miguel, N_Fig, Roque, SpiderVV, vinc7e, vitamos, Z13.


*9.* (II) - Temperatura Máxima no mês de Abril de 2011
Resposta: 34,6ºC Pinhão, dia 9.
[33,0ºC a 34,9ºC] - AnDré, Chasing Thunder, Costa, JoãoPT, Mário Barros, meteo, Meteo Caldas.


*10.* (III) - Precipitação máxima em Abril de 2011
Resposta: 192,5mm, Bica da Cana.
[150,1mm a 200,0mm] - algarvio1980, AnDré, andres, dahon, David sf.


*11.* (I) - Temperatura Mínima em Maio de 2011
Resposta: -0,3ºC, Lamas de Mouro, dia 4.
[0,0ºC a 2,0ºC ] - aikkoset, AnDré, meteo, Veterano


*12.* (II) - Temperatura Máxima no mês de Maio de 2011
Resposta: 35,8ºC Pinhão, dia 25.
[33,0ºC a 34,9ºC] - aikkoset, Geiras, Gil_Algarvio, João Soares, jpmartins, meteo, Meteo Caldas, MSantos, SpiderVV, Veterano


*13.* (III) - Precipitação máxima em Maio de 2011
Resposta: 224,0mm, Bica da Cana.
[200,1mm a 250,0mm ] - aikkoset, Geiras, Gil_Algarvio, jonhfx, SpiderVV


*14.* (I) - Temperatura Mínima em Junho de 2011
Resposta: 2,0ºC, Penhas Douradas, dia 2.
[0,0ºC a 2,0ºC ] - AnDré, Geiras, João Soares, SpiderVV, Veterano


*15.* (II) - Temperatura Máxima no mês de Junho de 2011
Resposta: 41,3ºC Pinhão, dias 26 e 27.
[40,1ºC a 42,0ºC] - algarvio1980, AnDré, Dan, Gilmet, meteo, Roque, vinc7e


*16.* (III) - Precipitação máxima em Junho de 2011
Resposta: 81,9mm, Flores.
[50,1mm a 100,0mm] - algarvio1980, F_R, Geiras, João Soares, lucitown, Mário Barros, MSantos, ricardop120, stormy


*17.* Apostas Temperatura máxima FDS 25/26 Junho
Vencedor: João Soares 



(Última actualização: 12 de Julho de 2011)​


----------

